# What is your vintage?



## Linda (Oct 31, 2015)

I'm a 1949 and my husband is a 1944.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Oct 31, 2015)

I`m a 1950 and my husband is a 1948.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 31, 2015)

I'm a 1950's boy and my wife is younger


----------



## Underock1 (Oct 31, 2015)

"Children. All children." ld:  1932. Wife 1939-2015. 
That's why I have trouble with the "Remember when?" threads. Not many are left to remember.
Go and be happy guys. These are your _good_ years.


----------



## Linda (Oct 31, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> "Children. All children." ld:  1932. Wife 1939-2015.
> That's why I have trouble with the "Remember when?" threads. Not many are left to remember.
> Go and be happy guys. These are your _good_ years.


Yes Underock1, they are our good years and I'm coming to appreciate them more and more all the time.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 31, 2015)

I'm 1952, and husband is 1948.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 31, 2015)

Me...1937
Wife...1940


----------



## Underock1 (Oct 31, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I'm 1952, and husband is 1948.



Oh. My favorite child has showed up. :rose::wave:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 31, 2015)

1940


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 31, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> Oh. My favorite child has showed up. :rose::wave:



LOL.  And I'm not even the youngest on the forum.


----------



## Underock1 (Oct 31, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> LOL.  And I'm not even the youngest on the forum.



It takes me back to when I was training some sweet young thing at work years ago and she called me the dreaded "sir".
It suddenly dawned on me that she could have been my daughter. :boo:


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 31, 2015)

Vintage 1936....the birth of me, The golden gate bridge and Hoover dam.


----------



## Carol in California (Oct 31, 2015)

1940.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 31, 2015)

1949   Hubby 1951


----------



## Lon (Oct 31, 2015)

1934      The year that Alcatraz became a federal prison & Babe Ruth signed a contract for $35,000. Germany and Poland sign a non aggression pact. FDR devalues the dollar to gold at $35 dollars per ounce.


----------



## IKE (Oct 31, 2015)

Me 1950........mama 1952.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 31, 2015)

Man I feel like a toddler here...me 1962, hubby 1956.


----------



## DennisK (Oct 31, 2015)

1944 
 wife - 1944 - 2005


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Oct 31, 2015)

'46,,,, wife, '47


----------



## Manatee (Oct 31, 2015)

1934


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 31, 2015)

My first hubby was 1952, does that give me any age credibility at all???


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## applecruncher (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## imp (Oct 31, 2015)

1942, me. Wifey 10 years younger, she was 28 when we married. A young wife, zowie! Then. A young wife, well.....er......less zowie, now.  

imp


----------



## mitchezz (Oct 31, 2015)

1954


----------



## Kadee (Nov 1, 2015)

1946 ... Hubby 1947 .. He calls me a cradle snatcher because at certain times of the year I'm 2 years older than him for two months..


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 1, 2015)

'44/'44 raised each other since '57..


----------



## oldman (Nov 1, 2015)

Lon said:


> 1934      The year that Alcatraz became a federal prison & Babe Ruth signed a contract for $35,000. Germany and Poland sign a non aggression pact. *FDR devalues the dollar to gold at $35 dollars per ounce.*



I would have had that one wrong. I thought Roosevelt raised or re-valued the price of gold.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 1, 2015)

fureverywhere said:


> Man I feel like a toddler here...me 1962, hubby 1956.



So I'm not the baby here!  Got 10 years on you.  I feel like a grownup again.


----------



## kaufen (Nov 1, 2015)

I'm a 1951's and my wife is 1953.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 1, 2015)

1935. A lot of you are mere children.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 1, 2015)

Sunny said:


> 1935. A lot of you are mere children.


----------



## imp (Nov 1, 2015)

oldman said:


> I would have had that one wrong. I thought Roosevelt *raised or re-valued the price of gold*.



Exactly right. He raised the price of gold from $20 an ounce to $35, which meant he effectively took away 3/4 of the "value" of every dollar possessed by citizens. This was so, because the "value" of the U.S. dollar was based on a "gold backing". The government had guaranteed to give gold to any individual in return for paper currency.

So it then took 75% more dollars to exchange for gold, or looking at it the other way, you only got 1/4 as much gold for your dollar, after the re-valuation. Of course, ALL backing was later removed from the dollar, and she has "floated" about ever since.

Some economists believe removal of backing of currency to be one of the most despicable acts ever done by government. Just sayin'.     imp


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 1, 2015)

So I'm not the baby here!  Got 10 years on you.  I feel like a grownup again.


----------



## Moonflight (Nov 1, 2015)

So glad I read this thread, feeling young.

​Thanks all


----------



## Underock1 (Nov 1, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> View attachment 23570



You accept your status well.  :laugh:


----------



## Underock1 (Nov 1, 2015)

Moonflight said:


> So glad I read this thread, feeling young.
> 
> ​Thanks all



The year we got married! :smug1:


----------



## Linda (Nov 1, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> '44/'44 raised each other since '57..



Yes Ken, we say that too, we raised each other.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 5, 2015)

I was born in 1945 and Hubby was born in 1944. Married in 1966. (Geez I'm old !!!)


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 5, 2015)

My hubby has a year on you Moon. First hubby was ten years older than me. It was a cultural education, he loved Vanilla Fudge and John Lennon, No Nuke rallies...all things from when I was a child but it was interesting.


----------



## jujube (Nov 5, 2015)

1947.  I think that's the second year of the Baby Boom Generation.


----------



## tortiecat (Nov 6, 2015)

July 1930!!!


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 6, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> The year we got married! :smug1:


Me too.  #1 of two.


----------



## Underock1 (Nov 6, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Me too.  #1 of two.



Sorry, Jim. Win some. Lose some. I gather you have recouped your losses.


----------



## Underock1 (Nov 6, 2015)

tortiecat said:


> July 1930!!!



Oh wow! Add another exclamation mark! You beat me by two.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 7, 2015)

Here's a new question, what year were your parents born?

Mine were 1926 and 27.


----------



## Linda (Nov 9, 2015)

Good question Ameriscot.  

Dad: 1920  Mom: 1922


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 9, 2015)

Dad: 1919; Mom: 1921


----------



## Carol in California (Nov 9, 2015)

Dad 1898
Mom 1909


----------



## tortiecat (Nov 9, 2015)

Father 1895 - Mother 1899.


----------



## hangover (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm on a hippy forum, where I'm the "old guy". But here I feel like pup....53'.


----------



## Cookie (Nov 10, 2015)

I am a mid-century baby boomer.


----------



## Bobw235 (Nov 10, 2015)

1955 for me, 1956 for my wife.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 10, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Here's a new question, what year were your parents born?
> 
> Mine were 1926 and 27.



1924 and 1925


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 10, 2015)

Sunny said:


> 1935. A lot of you are mere children.



Well you were born the same time as my mum Sunny...so I could be your child..


----------



## Agman (Nov 10, 2015)

Linda said:


> Good question Ameriscot.
> 
> Dad: 1920  Mom: 1922


*​Same for my Dad and Mom, Linda.  Good coincidence.  My bride and I are 1945 models.*


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 10, 2015)

Both my parents 1922


----------



## jujube (Nov 10, 2015)

Dad: 1923, Mom 1925.  Mom's still going strong.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Jul 3, 2017)

1954,Brooklyn NY


----------



## Flotina (Jul 4, 2017)

My husband 1939, me 1940; Mom and Dad both 1908


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jul 4, 2017)

1912 for Mama, 1913 for Papa.

1936 for me.

HDH


----------



## dollie (Jul 4, 2017)

dad---1906----mom 1910----me 1933---


----------



## WheatenLover (Jul 4, 2017)

I'm 1956, husband is 1949.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 4, 2017)

parents:  1921 & 1925
me: 1957


----------



## Linda W. (Jul 8, 2017)

'47 Merlot.


----------



## Macfan (Jul 9, 2017)

1953 for me and 1954 for her.


----------



## Dee64 (Jul 10, 2017)

I'm 1949 and hubby is 1953


----------



## helenbacque (Jul 10, 2017)

1933 for me.  Mom was 1910, Dad 1908.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 16, 2019)

1945 for me and 1944 for Hubby. My Mom 1913 my Dad 1914.


----------



## Buckeye (Feb 16, 2019)

'46 for me.  Harry Truman was President.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Feb 16, 2019)

I`m a 1950 and hubby a 1948. My dad was a 1918 and mom a 1920. His dad was a 1917 and his mom a 1920. Our mom`s were born a month to the day apart.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 16, 2019)

1960 for me 
1965 for Mr. Keesha


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Feb 16, 2019)

1954


----------



## Pappy (Feb 16, 2019)

I’m this old. Wife is 2 years younger. 1940.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 16, 2019)

1952


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 16, 2019)

I'm a mid 50's kid...and my o/h 1960's


----------



## Ann (Feb 16, 2019)

I was born in 1951. The year color tv was introduced I believe


----------



## DaveA (Feb 16, 2019)

Dec. 1933 and my "young" wife, June of '36.  Married in Feb. 1956, first child in Jan, of '57 and the last of our 4 in April of '62. Our 13 grandkids, and 8 great  grandkids extend 'til today with most likely a few more to come.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 16, 2019)

I was born in 1945. My hubby,1938. My Mom was born in 1921 and my Dad 1918 and I can take it a step further, my Grandma was born in 1898 and my Grandpa,1896. Imagine knowing people from the 1800's.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 16, 2019)

My folks were early ‘20s

I’m a 49er








But I’ve been rebuilt







mainly because my lady is considerably younger


----------



## Furryanimal (Feb 16, 2019)

1957


----------



## Linda (Feb 16, 2019)

Gary, I like your 49er Jeeps.  I'm a 1949 too and my husband is a 1944.  

Pappy, Snow White was my favorite movie when I was little and for many years on.


----------



## wvnewbie (Feb 17, 2019)

My _"vintage_" is a good Carbernet Sauvignon.


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 17, 2019)

I'm a '41 model, most parts are original but well worn.


----------



## Manatee (Feb 17, 2019)

My dad, 1901 on the 4th of July
Mom, 1904


----------



## toffee (Feb 17, 2019)

iam so far lol...…….


----------



## Mike (Feb 17, 2019)

1941

Mike.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 17, 2019)

1947, and O/H 1948. I guess I'm a cradle robber 

You're only as old as you feel, and I feel like I'm 35.

Lillian/Pinky


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 17, 2019)

1948 at a cost of $79.00


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 17, 2019)

rkunsaw said:


> I'm a '41 model, most parts are original but well worn.



Just keep hanging you oil at the proper intervals and you will run forever.


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 17, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> My folks were early ‘20s
> 
> I’m a 49er
> 
> ...


There are coming back but only in four door models, sad.


----------



## Lord Elpus (Feb 19, 2019)

Blimey!...One is but a mere sprog,y'bunch of old farts!  In the year 1954AD,Shetland was graced with and honored by,my arrival.
Bunting was strung,flags were hoisted,the common folk didst rejoice,as music was played and people danced,happy beyond their dreams.

....well,that's how I recall it,anyway....


----------

